# Opinions Needed on the P239



## flugzeug (Dec 9, 2007)

*Hello Everyone,
This is my second post on this incredible forum, just like a kid in a candy store. I am a big Sig-Sauer fan and have owned several P230 -P232's. I am on the hunt for the perfect .40S&W and have been looking at the P239. I am currently using a P232 and find that it's the most comfortable handgun I've ever had. It's accuracy for a 380 is nothing short of fantastic, and the all SS model just looks great. I wish that Sig made the p239 in an all Stainless version, so here's the question, How well does the alloy frame finish hold up?*


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 

I've owned my P239 for at least five years or more. It sees a lot of time in and out of the holster. It is the one firearm that gets sot EVERY time I go to the range no matter what else I'm shooting.

The finish on mine is holding up very well. I carry it it both a Milt Sparks leather holster and a Kydex. I've shot it in competition as well. Almost no wear showing thus far.

It's also one accurate little handgun even in .40 S&W. I love it and will never part with it.


----------



## flugzeug (Dec 9, 2007)

*Thank you for your input. It helps greatly to hear from a veteran. In the arena of small, handy, smooth contour, exposed hammer handguns, it's surprising how limited the selection is. *


----------

